

USA v. USSR: Is life today in the USA like life yesterday in the USSR? - rytis
http://www.exilemm.com/e-sub-ussr1.shtml

======
EiZei
This article is complaining about persecution of Christians in the United
States.

The same United States where an atheist has less chance to get elected than a
convicted felon.

------
rytis
Part 2: <http://www.exilemm.com/e-sub-ussr2.shtml>

------
api
In some ways yes... America, by defining itself in opposition to the USSR
during the cold war, became a lot more like the USSR. That's what happens when
you define yourself in opposition to anything.

